# Could have been bad



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably should have waited it out, instead of trying to beat the train. You're right it could have gone MUCH worse!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I wa so close to the bridge that I thought her seeing it just in front and above us for who knows how long might have been a problem as well. I was shocked that the train could not be heard until it was very close and I felt I had to make a decision so quickly and either way wasn't ideal.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank goodness your all OK.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps next time go thro at a brisk trot to keep your horse focused ahead. Should a train pass over again it may not affect him like the first time.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Perhaps next time go thro at a brisk trot to keep your horse focused ahead. Should a train pass over again it may not affect him like the first time.


 We were at a brisk trot focused ahead as I was trying to beat the train.
What I learned is that when you hear a train they are much closer than you realize.
Probably why many cars get hit by a train. They may not hear them until it is too late.


----------



## kittykattylover (Oct 6, 2014)

keep the horse until the Train crosses


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

kittykattylover said:


> keep the horse until the Train crosses


We did not know the train was there until it was too late. That was the point of he thread is that you could not hear it until it was right up on you.
I would have thought that you would hear it a bit away.
Most likely that is why cars get hit on tracks also.
I think being 40 feet away facing it over you going fast for several minutes may have been more dangerous.


----------



## jeannie123 (Oct 21, 2014)

That was a tough decision, glad it turned out ok. have fun


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Sketch! How terrifying!

c'est la vie


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

churumbeque, this takes me back to my first horse. we lived on the edge of a city and he was very good in traffic. One day I was cantering along a road heading out of town to go and visit friends and there was a train tunnel ahead of us (we had gone through this several times). I heard the train coming but thought "no matter, the train goes over, we go under) and continued on. The train hit overhead when we were in the middle of the tunnel and we did come out a lot faster than when we went in.
I'm older and wiser now and I think you handled the situation ok as you couldn't hear the train coming. Not much time to decide how to handle the situation, hopefully this won't happen to you again. You have a good horse and he behaved well for you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Woodhaven said:


> churumbeque, this takes me back to my first horse. we lived on the edge of a city and he was very good in traffic. One day I was cantering along a road heading out of town to go and visit friends and there was a train tunnel ahead of us (we had gone through this several times). I heard the train coming but thought "no matter, the train goes over, we go under) and continued on. The train hit overhead when we were in the middle of the tunnel and we did come out a lot faster than when we went in.
> I'm older and wiser now and I think you handled the situation ok as you couldn't hear the train coming. Not much time to decide how to handle the situation, hopefully this won't happen to you again. You have a good horse and he behaved well for you.


Thank you. Yes I felt very blessed and my horse and I trust each other very much.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*lucky.*

hiya churumberque your a very lucky lady to have a horse that has trusted you like that.
and congratulations in keeping a cool head at the time.
we have a bridge here and it crosses a road junction of severn sisters and st anns road.
this paticular bridge has londetudanal timbers which carry the tracks there are 2 sets of tracks what we call the up to london and down to country and its a steel girder bridge.
the only problem the line speed is 30 mph and it makes a hell of a racket.
i have asked drivers on the road to stay back and got cought twice. and no harm had come to road users and to the horse and on the junction is traffic signals so you get stuck at them.


----------

